# Lost Art Liquids - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (21/6/15)

We have a number of lines joining our growing family this week. 




First up are two liquids from the guys over at Lost Art Liquids. Unicorn Puke and Kaptain Krunch are blowing up on the international market and getting stellar reviews one after the other. The hype reached us over at Sir Vape and we had to get some in to test. Well ... we were blown away and trust us the hype is real. These are really different style vapes and totally original to their profiles. I wasn't a fan of their branding to be honest but I can see why they went in that direction. Their style is wacky and off the wall profiles that are full flavour, complex and a quality vaping experience. 

We expect these to go live on the website 23rd / 24th June 2015.

Mix is 60vg/40pg

30ml in 0,3 & 6mg

Juices are alcohol free.

Pricing will be +- R260 - R270 a bottle

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Philip Dunkley (21/6/15)

Well Done @Sir Vape , you guys are also really growing at the moment, and it has been a pleasure to deal with you guys. You have one hell of a line up of Vape Gear. Think it's time for a Brick and Mortar Shop now!!! 
Your juice line up is insane as well!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (21/6/15)

@Sir Vape You guys definitely need to open a store in Cape Town. You guys are really stocking some awesome items.

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeSnow (21/6/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> @Sir Vape You guys definitely need to open a store in Cape Town. You guys are really stocking some awesome items.
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


I agree 100% with you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (21/6/15)

I want the puke of a unicorn...in my mouth....now 

Looks awesome, well done on another great addition

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (22/6/15)

Well done @Sir Vape 
Are these juices alcohol free?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (22/6/15)

"Unicorn Puke".... lol.
I believe there's also a Unicorn Poop from some label

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kaizer (22/6/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Well done @Sir Vape
> Are these juices alcohol free?



OP says they are all Alcohol Free

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (22/6/15)

Thanks @Kaizer 
Sorry, I missed it in the OP.


----------



## whatalotigot (22/6/15)

MAAAAn Iv been waiting for lost art juices since i started vaping. Unicorn puke mainly. EXCITING!!


----------



## BhavZ (22/6/15)

I have a very important question, if I order both bottles does the lady in the pic come with my order?

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Sir Vape (22/6/15)

I'm gonna raffle her off I reckon

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sir Vape (23/6/15)

These will be with us tomorrow and go live on the website around lunch time

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (23/6/15)

YAY  Thanks for the update @Sir Vape 
Can't wait to try these juices

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (29/6/15)

Ok, so I splurged a bit and got myself a bottle of Unicorn Puke on Friday (3mg).... I loaded it into my Subtank and WOW! I'm seriously impressed with it. Since starting DIY, I've become a bit jaded when it comes to new flavours, but this is some seriously flavourful stuff. 

The initial taste is of a Tutti Frutti Sherbert, with a nice lemon/lime aftertaste and a hint of orange and some berries. It's quiet an explosion of flavour and is something I can see myself vaping for a long time without getting sick of it. 
It is quiet sweet, so if you're not a fan of sweet liquids, then maybe give this one a miss, but if you can handle the sweetness, and enjoy your fruit flavours, then I reckon this will be a winner 

If you've tasted Shurb by JTJM, then this is something SIMILAR, but it's unique enough to stand out among a crowd.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac (29/6/15)

That name Unicorn Puke just put me off completely. Just thinking about it makes nauseous. I don't think I'll be able to try it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## UnholyMunk (29/6/15)

zadiac said:


> That name Unicorn Puke just put me off completely. Just thinking about it makes nauseous. I don't think I'll be able to try it.


Honestly, don't let the name put you off... It'll be worth it.

Plus, the look on peoples faces when you say you're vaping unicorn puke... priceless  Money can't buy that!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (29/6/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Honestly, don't let the name put you off... It'll be worth it.
> 
> Plus, the look on peoples faces when you say you're vaping unicorn puke... priceless  Money can't buy that!



No thanks. Damage has been done. I'll pass.


----------



## whatalotigot (29/6/15)

zadiac said:


> No thanks. Damage has been done. I'll pass.



I suppose mothers milk would have the same effect? as purple alien? lol


----------



## zadiac (29/6/15)

lol....if you see mother's milk the same as puke, then maybe


----------



## ET (29/6/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Ok, so I splurged a bit and got myself a bottle of Unicorn Puke on Friday (3mg).... I loaded it into my Subtank and WOW! I'm seriously impressed with it. Since starting DIY, I've become a bit jaded when it comes to new flavours, but this is some seriously flavourful stuff.
> 
> The initial taste is of a Tutti Frutti Sherbert, with a nice lemon/lime aftertaste and a hint of orange and some berries. It's quiet an explosion of flavour and is something I can see myself vaping for a long time without getting sick of it.
> It is quiet sweet, so if you're not a fan of sweet liquids, then maybe give this one a miss, but if you can handle the sweetness, and enjoy your fruit flavours, then I reckon this will be a winner
> ...



Sounds awesome dude


----------



## Sir Vape (29/6/15)

Unicorn Puke, Beez Kneez, Cottontail Cream and ? (Mystery) Flavour incoming in a week or so

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (6/7/15)

Lost Art is now restocked

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/lost-art-liquids


----------

